# inner armour hard mass



## adamp (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone ever used this stuff. Inner Armour Hard Mass Gainer 15lb | All in ones | Supplement-Zone

it looks good only looking at the stats the carbs include 50g of sugars per serving


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

this product is only 14% protein (approx), that is awful.


----------



## adamp (Aug 9, 2010)

after a good weight gainer by going off reviews and that but cant find anything. Just finished a tub of BSN true mass but not made much difference


----------



## LoveMuscleChat (Feb 17, 2011)

Ive just finished my 3rd bag of this stuff and i have gained 7kg's Well chuffed!!!! Mixes well and tastes nice which is a bonus. Im sure everyone has there favorate but guy's give this a try - you wont be disappointed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have gone through 3 bags and you put the 7kg's down to just this protein?? was you not eating anything else?.....


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

try "serious mass" mate ebay, pretty cheap too... good stuff


----------



## snowwhite (Jul 5, 2011)

On second bag of this supplement think its great. Tastes great mixes well and i have noticed a big difference. Supplements are all down to preference just try and see what works for you price is a huge bonus


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Serious Mass is total bunk. Anything that boasts 50g of protein but is a 250g serving is crap, plain and simple.

Serious Mass is a big bag of sugars, Serious Fat should be it's name because that's what it'll do.


----------



## bigdawg1466868016 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hard mass a topquality mass gainer. great value too. one of the best iv tried


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigdawg said:


> Hard mass a topquality mass gainer. great value too. one of the best iv tried


which others have you tried??


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

anyone fancy a game of spot the rep? lol

doesnt anybody just eat food anymore??? Honestly folks, you are buying big bags of sugar labled up as 'mass gainers'.. you may as well go spend your money on KFC - its as likely to make you gain the same sort of mass as this tosh!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I can see where you're coming from Andy but I cant totally get on board with what you're saying.

Yeah, some companies are obviously crap but if you look at something like Extreme's you're getting good value for money. £1 approx buys you a total of 388 cals (46.2 carb, 31.6 prot, 8.5 fat) against say 3 KFC crispy strips at what £2-£3 a pop giving you 339 cals (23.7 carb, 16.2 fat & 24.3 prot.)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

In the past when I have used weight gainers I got extremely good results from Matrix Mass Gainer

4KG MATRIX MASS GAIN WEIGHT GAINER WHEY PROTEIN POWDER | eBay

Is this also sh!t? I was thinking of using it again at some point in the future?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys you have to look at the contents of a mass gainer and how many calories there is per serving....you can pretty much bet if it upwards of 1000cals then you will not be using all those cals in one drink......


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

the point (that i failed to make lol) is that neither is really good - too many cals in one sitting and in liquid form will most likely equate to the same kind of mass as the KFC.

Im not sure whether im impressed or concerned that you went to the lengths of a £-£ comparison! lol

personally, id want to spread my calorific increase throughout the day and there's no real way of doing this with a 'mass gainer'


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

andyboro said:


> Im not sure whether im impressed or concerned that you went to the lengths of a £-£ comparison!


The phenomenon that is Google!! :ranger:


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

andyboro said:


> anyone fancy a game of spot the rep? lol
> 
> doesnt anybody just eat food anymore??? Honestly folks, you are buying big bags of sugar labled up as 'mass gainers'.. you may as well go spend your money on KFC - its as likely to make you gain the same sort of mass as this tosh!


not gaining ... fix the diet ... fix the problem

i use to use maximuscle products as i use to get them cheap through work ... and continued using it during training in RM ..

came out (saw sense) used them for a bit longer then started using Reflex products as a friend was telling me how great they were ...tasted awful but i did make some decent gains!

then started eating properly ... well more! then cleaned my diet up and started using extremes products which taste pretty good and i used the mass stack he had on offer religiously for around a month and initial strength and size was def there!

so tried tbullets and the protien stack and made pretty good strength and some size, but mainly strength gains which could have been how i was training at the time..

try them all and see what works for you, but like these guys say read the labels and understand them!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Liquid chicken anyone?


Huh?????????


----------

